# Can you handle your tortoise too much?



## solo3mma (Sep 9, 2016)

I worry that I handle her too much. I get my hermann out everyday as she comes over to me in her enclosure and trys to get at me so I get her out and she seems to like snuggling/sleeping on me. But I worry if I handle her more than she should be. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 9, 2016)

No not really. A few cuddles with you won't do any harm. 

Just understand that it's you that's wanting the cuddles. Your tort couldn't care less apart from the warmth. 

Your tort will feel less stressed with 4 feet on the ground, so make sure that happens most of the time. The biggest risk is that you'll get pooped or peed on - and it will happen!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 9, 2016)

It really depends upon each individual tortoise. Some of them really freak out when handled, and others look to you for attention. My sister, Maggie, got her sulcata, Bob, when he was a little smaller than a volley ball. She carried him around and loved on him and gave him all kinds of attention. He grew up to be a sulcata with tons of personality.


----------



## JoesMum (Sep 9, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> It really depends up each individual tortoise. Some of them really freak out when handled, and others look to you for attention. My sister, Maggie, got her sulcata, Bob, when he was a little smaller than a volley ball. She carried him around and loved on him and gave him all kinds of attention. He grew up to be a sulcata with tons of personality.


Literal in both words. He was very large and definitely had his own opinions :F


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 10, 2016)

Tortoises seem to have different personalities, some possibly genetic, but others depending on how they're raised. 
Some will be happy being handled, especially if they've been so all their lives, others don't like it at all.


----------



## Speedy-1 (Sep 10, 2016)

*I don't see what it can hurt , I guess I am not a big believer in all this "stress" stuff ! Not that I carry Speedy around with me all day , but if he needs to be handled that's what happens ! I really don't think it has traumatized him to badly , if I am out in his enclosure the little beggar is chasing me all over so at least I know he isn't one to hold a grudge ! *


----------



## Pearly (Sep 10, 2016)

I believe that each animal had a set of personal characteristics just like humans do. Myself i would see pointless getting a pet if I couldn't interact with them and I don't want them to freak out each time i want to touch them, so i condition them to daily handling as much as i can. They get used to it and over time seem to enjoy it.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 11, 2016)

solo3mma said:


> I worry that I handle her too much. I get my hermann out everyday as she comes over to me in her enclosure and trys to get at me so I get her out and she seems to like snuggling/sleeping on me. But I worry if I handle her more than she should be. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks




I came to learn that torts do NOT like to be handled a all. Therefore I do not handle Oli unless necessary. And I do not cuddle him.

Please post pics of your tort and his/her enclosure.

And a very warm welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tom (Sep 11, 2016)

Yes you can handle them too much. If your tortoise hides from you, loses its appetite, runs the other way when you approach, pees every time you pick it up, etc…, then you are handling it too much. Don't see any of those things? Then you aren't handling it too much.


----------

